# I'm getting my first diamond dove soon and have lots of questions...



## Cavatina (Aug 30, 2014)

I am hopefully getting my first diamond dove very soon, but I have many questions I haven't managed to find answers to. If any diamond dove owners could help me out by even just answering some of my questions, I'd really appreciate it!

I've read that diamonds need a flat perch or platform they can stand on so their feathers cover their legs and feet and keeps them warm. But is this necessary if you keep your bird inside, where in my home, the temp never drops below 65 degrees Farenheit? Especially since I'd get a female and would provide a nest she could sleep in to stay warm if she wanted to? And if they do need it even in warmer temperatures, would a perch like this work?

http://m.petco.com/product/116483/J...rd-Perch.aspx?CoreCat=MM_BirdSupplies_Perches

Or does it need to be wider? Also, it's a concrete perch, is this a good material to offer along with wooden perches to give a bird variety, or should it be avoided? Finally, how many types of perches do you need for one diamond dove? My plan is to supply the perch above, along with a wooden branch-like perch. Will those be enough? Or do I need something softer too, like a rope perch?

I have a cat that sometimes sleeps in my room (where I'll be keeping the dove), and I'm wondering how much of an issue this would be. First off, how frightening are cats to doves? I mean, would I need to keep my cat out if the room 100% of the time because even the sight if her would send the dove into a panic? Or would it be fine to let her wander in as long as I was in the room at all times to make sure she didn't get to close to the cage? And for night, I know my cat wouldn't bother the dove if the cage was covered, could I just do that? And would it be better to keep the cage covered and in complete darkness each night, or have a nightlight right by the cage that I covered along with it, so the doves had some light , but couldn't see and wouldn't be bothered by the cat? Or would that defeat the whole purpose of the light? And what wattage should that light be, if I had one? 

I was thinking of getting a female dove because I've heard females are a bit quieter, is this true? And are there any other major differences between them that would make one or the other a better pet? Like is one sex more affectionate?

Originally I was planning on getting pellets for food- specifically Purina Small Bird Maintenance Diet- because I know that Vitamin D3 is important to diamond doves, but I would not feel comfortable leaving the cage outside to give them unfiltered sunlight, so I thought a pellet diet would provide this.But lately I've been reading several places that doves prefer seed-based mixes, and so now I'm not sure. Would it be better to feed a seed-based diet and supplement it with liquid Vitamin D3, or are pellets okay? 

How often do I need to bath my dove? I've heard that diamond doves do not like bathing in shallow dishes if water like other types of doves, is this true? Would it be better to bathe her by immersing her up to her neck and using a gentle shampoo, then dry by a towel and hairdryer? Or to just spritz them with warm water from a spray bottle and let them do the rest? 

I'm an avid cellist and often practice for a couple hours straight in my bedroom, where I'll be keeping the dove. Will this be disturbing to her because it will be fairly loud?

I know that moving a diamond's cage can prove very stressful for them. But I also know that the need and enjoy sunbathing, but there is nowhere I can place the cage to allow them direct sunlight. So would it be stressful to move their cage only a few feet and back each day to allow them access to sunlight? Or would it be better to just give them their free flight time when there is direct sunlight available? If so, how long do I need to let them out each day?

And finally, do diamonds ever show interest in any types of toys? What kind, like ones with bells, mirrors, or edible parts, etc.? What about swings? How large does the swing need to be? 

Thanks so much for reading


----------

